# Chicks hatching



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

So far I have 8 pips and a lot of eggs shaking(14 eggs went in bator). This is my kids first time seeing this so hoping for a good hatch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

There is now 8 chicks,5 pips and one that is doing nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Congratulations. Sounds like your hatch is going well. Hope he isn't staying up too late watching. 
Good luck!


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks and were up to 10 or 11 now so I may get them in bed by mid night 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That is great entertainment for them!


Jim


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes they loved it. They are ready to put some more in the bator. 
Hoping the the game eggs do as good as these did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Wow, sounds like amazing hatch rates to me!!


----------

